# Classical Indian Vocal Music



## dhwanisangeet (Jan 14, 2018)

Have ever tried Indian classical vocal music.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

dhwanisangeet said:


> Have ever tried Indian classical vocal music.


You mean like in Bollywood movies?


----------



## dhwanisangeet (Jan 14, 2018)

Yes! you probably know some famous songs from movies of some famous actors.


----------



## Barbebleu (May 17, 2015)

I don't think Bollywood music is what the OP is suggesting!


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2018)

My favourite is a recording I have of an unknown female singer performing Raag Nandkauns. The vocal gymnastics are incredible.

Parween Sultana has a recording of this on YT. It falls someway short of what I have, but it serves as a useful illustration. Start at 42 minutes.


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2018)

Neela Bhagwat is very good on this Saydisc release.


----------



## Barbebleu (May 17, 2015)

Tulse said:


> My favourite is a recording I have of an unknown female singer performing Raag Nandkauns. The vocal gymnastics are incredible.
> 
> Parween Sultana has a recording of this on YT. It falls someway short of what I have, but it serves as a useful illustration. Start at 42 minutes.


Terrific vocal control. I'm more of a sitar, sarod kind of guy. Also enjoy violin too


----------



## RICK RIEKERT (Oct 9, 2017)

My favorite style is Dhrupad, the oldest surviving form of Indian classical music that traces its origin to the chanting of vedic hymns and mantras. Until recently, Dhrupad was dominated by male singers, but women are now starting to make their way in this ancient art. Among them is Pelva Naik, a young practitioner who has trained with members of the legendary Dagar family of musicians. Here she performs a beautifully evocative rendition of the melodious evening raga, Raga Jog.


----------

